# ND Tagged Fish Report Available Online



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tagged Fish Report Available Online

Anglers who catch a tagged fish are encouraged to provide the
information online by accessing the North Dakota Game and Fish
Department website.

Access the website at gf.nd.gov, click on the fishing and boating tab,
scroll down to "tagged fish report" and simply enter the information
requested. Report forms are also available at all Game and Fish
Department offices.

Fish tags come in a variety of shapes, sizes and colors. Anglers who
catch a tagged fish are asked to record the type of fish, tag number,
when and where it was caught, who caught it, and if the fish was kept or
released. Any specific information is considered confidential.


----------

